# Spitfire "Scandinavian Noir"



## MOMA (Nov 9, 2020)

*Stockholm 2020-11-05*

As I was planning and developing my latest template for smalller arrangements, consisting of Spitfire Chamber Strings, Studio Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Brass (solo instruments only) and the Spitfire Percussion, I sketched out a small piece in a Scandinavian folk style.
The clarinet is the Herring Clarinet, that I do like very much, it has that wooden character.
So as a tribute to Jan Johansson and Nils Lindberg - two grand musicians from the Swedish jazz scene - here is "Scandinavian Noir"
Any thoughts, tips and ideas are very much appriciated!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

Congratulations Moma! I REALLY like this. It has a nice vibe, I like the composition, the arrangement and the way this is mixed. Terrific piece.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

Of course, this wouldn’t be VI-C without the inevitable “gear” inquiry immediately following my primary reaction: what piano is that? I dig your style. Kind of hoping it’s a Swedish Sampletekk


----------



## MOMA (Nov 9, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Congratulations Moma! I REALLY like this. It has a nice vibe, I like the composition, the arrangement and the way this is mixed. Terrific piece.



Thank you for you kind comments! This is probably the first "native" piece I´ve written, so I do appreciate your view on this nordic tune. There is a lot of wonderful ideas of the Scandinavian feel, or the nordic sound, but I do have a hard time finding that original melancholy character that is very much present in the older folk music.
So, yet again, many thanks for taking your time and listening in. I appreciate your thoughts!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 10, 2020)

I agree with @doctoremmet (not for the first time...).

It's intriguingly quirky, cool and smoky noir-ish. I can imagine it being the theme to a slightly lighthearted period detective drama set in Lulea or something. 

I like the sound of the mix too. Clear and spacious.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> It's intriguingly quirky, cool and smoky noir-ish


Could not have expressed it any better. My guess is the secret sauce is in the piano playing


----------



## MOMA (Nov 10, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course, this wouldn’t be VI-C without the inevitable “gear” inquiry immediately following my primary reaction: what piano is that? I dig your style. Kind of hoping it’s a Swedish Sampletekk



*Inquiry Time!*

The wonderful "gear" inquiry is one of the very reasons I keep turning back to this forum!
Well, doctoremmet, Sampletekk would be a close guess – I guess But no, this is in fact a pretty rough treated Alicia Keys that I have been tempering with for some time now. I have been gathering a confusing collection of keys and I tend to jump between them, always tweaking them in one way or another. Do you have some favourites up the sleeve? One can not have to many pianos...

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2020)

MOMA said:


> *Inquiry Time!*
> 
> The wonderful "gear" inquiry is one of the very reasons I keep turning back to this forum!
> Well, doctoremmet, Sampletekk would be a close guess – I guess But no, this is in fact a pretty rough treated Alicia Keys that I have been tempering with for some time now. I have been gathering a confusing collection of keys and I tend to jump between them, always tweaking them in one way or another. Do you have some favourites up the sleeve? One can not have to many pianos...
> ...


Lovely! Thanks for this! 

Man, most people on here have read my piano favourites list too many times I’m afraid. So may I suggest the search function on this one? Hint: use “8dio 1985 Passionate Piano”


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2020)

Recent additions to my piano arsenal that I love:

- @Westwood ALT Piano
- @SimpleSamSamples Signature Grand
- @WaverunnerAudio Alium

Highly recommend those!
Alicia’s Keys is still missing, but I may add it to my BF list.


----------



## MOMA (Nov 11, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> I agree with @doctoremmet (not for the first time...).
> 
> It's intriguingly quirky, cool and smoky noir-ish. I can imagine it being the theme to a slightly lighthearted period detective drama set in Lulea or something.
> 
> I like the sound of the mix too. Clear and spacious.



*Quriky-ish Thanks!*

Thank you - highly appreciated. When it comes to space I´ve turned to Fabs R and the Vienna Hall, like it a lot, a bit darker yet very open.

Yet again, Thanks for listening in and commenting!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Nov 14, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Lovely! Thanks for this!
> 
> Man, most people on here have read my piano favourites list too many times I’m afraid. So may I suggest the search function on this one? Hint: use “8dio 1985 Passionate Piano”



Now you got me into research mood. A dangerous state of mind. The "1985" might be for me, and if so, will it lift me to the new levels I'm aspiring? So here I go....again...

Thanks for the tip!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2020)

MOMA said:


> Now you got me into research mood. A dangerous state of mind. The "1985" might be for me, and if so, will it lift me to the new levels I'm aspiring? So here I go....again...
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...


Oh no! What have I done. On topic of pianos (and Sweden): the Audio Plugin Deals are selling 4 Sampletekk pianos for $31.60. That Vertikal Yamaha U1 upright is a nice one. I also like the Malmsjö. The UI may be slightly outdated, and the specs may not be spectacular, but they do still sound good to my ears! But I’m the kind of guy that connects more to sounds and emotional quality than to technical details, keep that in mind. IIRC, some of these sounds are still licensed by Clavia for their Stage pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2020)

Really loving this piece! I really love the Scandi jazz vibe and you nailed it for sure. Well done, sir!


----------



## MOMA (Nov 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh no! What have I done. On topic of pianos (and Sweden): the Audio Plugin Deals are selling 4 Sampletekk pianos for $31.60. That Vertikal Yamaha U1 upright is a nice one. I also like the Malmsjö. The UI may be slightly outdated, and the specs may not be spectacular, but they do still sound good to my ears! But I’m the kind of guy that connects more to sounds and emotional quality than to technical details, keep that in mind. IIRC, some of these sounds are still licensed by Clavia for their Stage pianos.



Good God, 90% off(!?!) Well off we go!


----------



## MOMA (Nov 16, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


>




This guy is a new favourite! Extremely enthusiastic and a true virtuoso on the keys. And as you say, the price is right!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

MOMA said:


> This guy is a new favourite! Extremely enthusiastic and a true virtuoso on the keys. And as you say, the price is right!
> 
> *MOMA*
> Stockholm, Sweden


This guy is our own @Simeon and he is a hero! His playing and his enthusiasm are just so... soothing. I call him the Bob Ross of piano art.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 16, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Nov 16, 2020)

MOMA said:


> So as a tribute to Jan Johansson and Nils Lindberg - two grand musicians from the Swedish jazz scene - here is "Scandinavian Noir"
> Any thoughts, tips and ideas are very much appriciated!




The atmosphere is good, but the part for the strings is boring. They play the notes of the successive chords as if it was a harmony exercise. And why no voice leading?


----------



## MOMA (Nov 16, 2020)

tiago said:


> Really loving this piece! I really love the Scandi jazz vibe and you nailed it for sure. Well done, sir!



Thank you tiago! Great to hear you like it. I was hesitating about the folk style of the piece, but as it turned out, people seem to like its nordic feel.

Thanks yet again!

*MOMA*
Stockholm,Sweden


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 16, 2020)

Beautiful piece of music filled with a lot of mood and character!


----------



## MOMA (Nov 17, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Lovely!



*Thank you Dr Quest!*

I really do appreciate you taking the time. This is a generous forum, where talented people actually do care for the music. 

Take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Nov 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This guy is our own @Simeon and he is a hero! His playing and his enthusiasm are just so... soothing. I call him the Bob Ross of piano art.



*Well, doctoremmet, this is growing to be a phenomena!*

I think he´s catching a lot of attention right now. And he just seem to enjoy it at a magnitude that its contagious! And that – that may be the very key for the brands in the tests

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

MOMA said:


> *Well, doctoremmet, this is growing to be a phenomena!*
> 
> I think he´s catching a lot of attention right now. And he just seem to enjoy it at a magnitude that its contagious! And that – that may be the very key for the brands in the tests
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. By no means am I a man of true faith... yet on occassion when Simeon breaks out and starts singing a hymn while playing some new great sounding new Spitfire or Westwood piano.... I am just touched. I swear. This man has been gifted with rare talents and I wish him well. I hope and expect his YT channel to grow. It’s a unique very authentic flavour, that really adds something to the “VI review landscape” so to speak. I just love this guy.


----------



## MOMA (Nov 18, 2020)

Petrucci said:


> Beautiful piece of music filled with a lot of mood and character!



*Thank you Petrucci, appreciated!*

Yes, they say the Scandinavian style has a touch of melancholy – and I guess its true. But there is often many joyful melodies at centre, though they often are accompanied by darker harmonies. The contrast creates the attraction it seems.

Best to you, and take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## TintoL (Nov 18, 2020)

MOMA said:


> *Stockholm 2020-11-05*
> 
> As I was planning and developing my latest template for smalller arrangements, consisting of Spitfire Chamber Strings, Studio Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Brass (solo instruments only) and the Spitfire Percussion, I sketched out a small piece in a Scandinavian folk style.
> The clarinet is the Herring Clarinet, that I do like very much, it has that wooden character.
> ...



Lovely piece..... thanks for sharing.


----------



## MOMA (Nov 22, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Lovely!





TintoL said:


> Lovely piece..... thanks for sharing.



*Gracias!*

Thank you! I´m very happy about the positive response, and its great hear such generous comments when you are presenting a somewhat limited piece. As it is very local in its style and feel.

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Nov 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> My thoughts exactly. By no means am I a man of true faith... yet on occassion when Simeon breaks out and starts singing a hymn while playing some new great sounding new Spitfire or Westwood piano.... I am just touched. I swear. This man has been gifted with rare talents and I wish him well. I hope and expect his YT channel to grow. It’s a unique very authentic flavour, that really adds something to the “VI review landscape” so to speak. I just love this guy.




It seems that he have run into a great deal with one of our frequent suppliers. And that is all fine by me, as long as he keep his free ideas and style intact!

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm,Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m sure he will. Glad to see his channel grow. Y’all should subscribe and support the man


----------



## Spices (Nov 25, 2020)

*Superb!*

Very intriguing piece. A chilly feel of the north and a grand orchestration with the delicate touch of jazz. Love your piano playing, very competent.

Spices


----------



## Marc555 (Nov 25, 2020)

Excellent piece Moma. I enjoed it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MOMA (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m sure he will. Glad to see his channel grow. Y’all should subscribe and support the man



I will. Its a must!

Take care

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

MOMA said:


> I will. Its a must!
> 
> Take care
> 
> ...


When you’re there anyway, check the latest video where he does a cool interview with Ben Osterhouse. A great independent sample developer.


----------



## Spices (Nov 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> When you’re there anyway, check the latest video where he does a cool interview with Ben Osterhouse. A great independent sample developer.



I did see that - great piece and so cool to see and hear him speak of those great instruments and samples. More of that stuff!

Spices


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2020)

Spices said:


> I did see that - great piece and so cool to see and hear him speak of those great instruments and samples. More of that stuff!
> 
> Spices


@Simeon your fans like the interview format  allow me to suggest an interview with Piotrek of Karoryfer next @DSmolken / a great guy, who is very well spoken and knows a thing or two about sampling


----------



## Simeon (Nov 28, 2020)

MOMA said:


> *Stockholm 2020-11-05*
> 
> As I was planning and developing my latest template for smalller arrangements, consisting of Spitfire Chamber Strings, Studio Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Brass (solo instruments only) and the Spitfire Percussion, I sketched out a small piece in a Scandinavian folk style.
> The clarinet is the Herring Clarinet, that I do like very much, it has that wooden character.
> ...




Breathtaking!
Such a nice vibe mixing a subtle playfulness within the noir backdrop. I loved the sound and blend of the mix as well, very nice to listen to. I also enjoyed the breakdown at the end to wrap things up a bit.
Super playing, really enjoyed listening.

All the best,
Simeon


----------



## MOMA (Nov 29, 2020)

Spices said:


> *Superb!*
> 
> Very intriguing piece. A chilly feel of the north and a grand orchestration with the delicate touch of jazz. Love your piano playing, very competent.
> 
> Spices




*Thank You!*

Such nice words, and I´m very happy to hear that you found the time to listen to the "score". The verdicts may vary but I do appreciate the comments - a lot!

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## zoixx (Nov 29, 2020)

Riktigt bra, snyggt piano!


----------



## MOMA (Dec 2, 2020)

Marc555 said:


> Excellent piece Moma. I enjoed it. Thanks for sharing.



*Many Thanks Marc!*

Great to hear you like it. It was a gamble with a piece in Nordic style, but it seems to have turned out pretty ok

*Take care!

MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Dec 5, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Breathtaking!
> Such a nice vibe mixing a subtle playfulness within the noir backdrop. I loved the sound and blend of the mix as well, very nice to listen to. I also enjoyed the breakdown at the end to wrap things up a bit.
> Super playing, really enjoyed listening.
> 
> ...



*Very much Appreciated!*

As a frequent viewer of your excellent show, its a honor to get such a great review from you. Its warming and in so many respects rewarding after one puts a lot of hours into a piece. Looking forward to many enlightening shows and wise reviews in the future - best of luck!

*And take care!

MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Dec 11, 2020)

zoixx said:


> Riktigt bra, snyggt piano!




*Thank you for the comment and taking the time Zoixx!*

This time I used a heavy tweaked Alicias Keys - it has a rounded tone that brings out flavor in the playing. Though I have tempered with it, I do feel it is a good instrument out of the box.

*Best to you, and have a good weekend!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden *


----------



## MOMA (Dec 19, 2020)

zoixx said:


> Riktigt bra, snyggt piano!



*Tackar!*

Very glad you liked it! And do keep in touch!

Best to you

*MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## MOMA (Jan 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> When you’re there anyway, check the latest video where he does a cool interview with Ben Osterhouse. A great independent sample developer.



Mr Osterhouse is a true hero! We should all praise him for the excellent work!

*MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## LinusW (Jan 8, 2021)

Så snyggt! Bravo!


----------



## MOMA (Jan 10, 2021)

*Mange Tack!*

Great to hear you like it. If this "Scandinavian" feel appeals to many others outside the Nordics I do not know, but perhaps the jazzy style can concur some hearts

Thanks yet again!

*MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden *


----------



## MOMA (Feb 23, 2021)

LinusW said:


> Så snyggt! Bravo!



*Thank you Linus!* Great to hear from you. Anything coming up from your end?

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------

